# A couple more tombstones for the graveyard



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Mine aren't as "pun-ny" as Roxy's tombstones, but here are my additions to the graveyard for this year. Nothing fancy, just an excuse to use the hot foam cutter. 

Emma is the wife to Waylon Spector which is already in the graveyard, and I just thought Barnabas Collins would be a good addition.

2012 tombstones by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Great coloring! :smilekin:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are great!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love the paint job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love 'em Spooky!!! Well done.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Nice!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on those!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, these clash with my punny tombstones


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great Spooky.
Roxy, we need to learn to love all of our stones equally.


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Im looking to make a few tombstones - and yours look amazing. Can you share any hints or techniques ?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Here's the SpookySam tombstone aging tutorial that Spooky1 uses as a guide for painting:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=22856

The black and green streaks you see on Spooky1's tombstones are done by diluting acrylic paints with water and dribbling them onto the stone with a small paintbrush.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice Spooky............


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Who needs clever puns when you throw a cool Barnabas tombstone into the mix?! They look great.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Hey, these clash with my punny tombstones


Now that's punny!
I like a mix of "normal" names and some of the funny ones. People will stand there and read them, and when they get to the funny ones, will start chuckling. I always enjoy watching people look at the graveyard, then comment when they read the stones.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice job Spooky ..look great


----------

